# Finally got a Schwinn!



## kwoodyh (Jul 6, 2017)

Found this Schwinn American at a junk shop in Rolla Missouri on my road trip back from picking up the Huffman Bluegrass, basically complete except the wheels paid 30 bucks for it. Sorry for the crappy photos I'll post more better ones(Arkansas speak) in a few days! Still need to determine a year for it.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Serial number on drop out will tell ya. V/r Shawn


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 7, 2017)

Better picture, chrome fenders make it a 63 and later?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilit (Jul 8, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Better picture, chrome fenders make it a 63 and later?View attachment 641433View attachment 641434
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's right according to the catalog, and 1965 was the last year for the American. So your serial number should start with a letter for the month, then the second character will be "3" or "4" if it's 1963 or 1964, or "A" if it's 1965.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 8, 2017)

Awesome I'll check it out in the morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 8, 2017)

The 1962 Deluxe American had chrome fenders.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 8, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> The 1962 Deluxe American had chrome fenders.




Late 62? The adds I looked at tout the addition of chrome fenders for the 63 models?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 9, 2017)

What measurement difference is there between a king size and a standard American model?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 9, 2017)

2" taller seat post tube and steering tube is also longer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 9, 2017)

I like these bikes for riding around the neighborhood.


----------



## Oilit (Jul 10, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> 2" taller seat post tube and steering tube is also longer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I believe that's right, but from the pictures yours doesn't look like a King-Size. The shape of the triangle formed by the head, top tube and cantilever tubes is visibly different on the King-Size bikes.


----------



## JimRoy (Jul 16, 2017)

Nice find!!  I know a guy that has two sets of 26" S2s.  One set has tires.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 16, 2017)

JimRoy said:


> Nice find!!  I know a guy that has two sets of 26" S2s.  One set has tires.




Thanks for the lead but I'm going to run a set of polished alloy hoops 26x1.75, ND model D coaster and a ND W front hub with TI spokes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimRoy (Jul 16, 2017)

Nice...


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 16, 2017)

$30 frame $200 wheels!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 10, 2017)

Okay [emoji108] I kinda updated my first Schwinn! I do adore the OG bars for an American but I need some leverage to unloose the goose neck which is stuck like Chuck!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 10, 2017)

Did you knock the stem wedge down before removing the bolt?


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 10, 2017)

Bought the bars for $1.00 and the Sears grips at the 1st Annual Oldfarts Swap meet! @Oldfarts36 puts on a show!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 10, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Did you knock the stem wedge down before removing the bolt?




Yep I did but no luck in loosing the neck it's locked solid!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 10, 2017)

Anyway this is the crusty bars before the rust treatment Rustoleum rust remover.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 10, 2017)

And after, rust "patina " removed along with the chrome and parts of the nickel and copper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 10, 2017)

Voila!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 11, 2017)

I didn't realize you wanted some old Schwinn middles weights to bang on. Wish I would of known, I could of helped, I have half a dozen of so in my storage, that are fairly complete that I could have turned you on to.


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 11, 2017)

Excellent @oldfart36 ! I'll be up your way several times this early fall getting my son set up for school @ Pittsburg State! I'll give you a heads up and last but not least...how many days till that dang Swap Meet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridge Rider (Aug 12, 2017)

Loosen the headseat enough to get some penitrating oil in there if you can . Spray some down the bolt hole too. Let it sit over night. Then put your knees on either side of the front wheel and muscle the bars back and forth slowly. Once you get movement you will be able to knock the stem upward with a soft mallet to get it to pull away from the stuck wedge. 
  Once the stem is out, take a block of wood with a hole drilled in it . Slip the bolt  through a big washer and  the block of wood and into the stuck wedge . Keep turning the bolt until the wedge comes out. With enough patience and penetrating oil, rust always looses.


----------

